# What are my options with this scratch



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

I have attempted to wet sand but it is still very noticeable.

It is well through the clear coat.

The car is 6 weeks old, a brand new 3series bmw.

Really don't want to have to paint it but it's looking like it needs done.

Can anyone advise what would need done to repair/repaint, would it require a lot of blending in for example.

The scratch is on the passengers rear 1/4 panel.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Wet sanding and polishing. Should come off or more less visible


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

sm81 said:


> Wet sanding and polishing. Should come off or more less visible


Unfortunately it hasn't.

I've wet sanded using 2000 and then 3000 grit then refined with my machine polisher. It's better and much smoother to touch but still very noticeable and can still catch it with my nail.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Soapybubbles said:


> Unfortunately it hasn't.
> 
> I've wet sanded using 2000 and then 3000 grit then refined with my machine polisher. It's better and much smoother to touch but still very noticeable and can still catch it with my nail.


If you can catch it with your nail, I think that means it's through the clear. Touch up paint then flat it back may be your only option, unless you're happy to just minimise the visual impact, in which case a bit more polishing and a filler-type polish may help


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Touch up pain like Chipex should make it less noticeable.


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)

Keep flatting until the scratch is gone... remember to work a bigger area so it’s not sore :thumb::thumb::thumb:
If you manage to flat it out without rubbing through it should polish up... :buffer:


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

pour water over it - if the line dissapears when wet, then it is not through the base coat. So, you can indeed keep polishing / sanding until it dissappears. However you may go through the clear coat.

Try touch up with paint such that the new paint stand a little proud. Then wet sand again.

i had just this vvery issue on my new X3.....


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

i think something like chipex would be a better option. you cant replace clear unless you get a respray!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dont just blindly sand until its gone , good chance you will go straight through the clearcoat and make it worse

for semi deep stuff i would carefully fill it with clear and then give it a light sand and polish and accept its been improved


----------



## Soapybubbles (Feb 10, 2014)

steveo3002 said:


> dont just blindly sand until its gone , good chance you will go straight through the clearcoat and make it worse
> 
> for semi deep stuff i would carefully fill it with clear and then give it a light sand and polish and accept its been improved


Yeah it's right in the middle of the panel as you can see and the car is brand new.

It's a paint job unfortunately


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

fill it with paint then go over with nail varnish remover on a lint free cloth will fill it.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

You'll never be happy with the results of touching in on that, it's in too obvious an area and the car is too nice. The only way is to have it painted.


----------

